# Figs



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

I've been thinking about growing a couple of fig trees. I planted a couple a few years back and they didn't make it. Anyone have a recommendation as to what type of figs to plant, and what type is easy to grow and produce the best?


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

contact your county agent he can tell you the kind that works in your area or google tx A&M . good info both places


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I have two, a 'Turkey Fig' & a 'Texas Fig'. Both produce about the same & I can't tell the difference between the two...


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Whatever you do, make sure when you make regular fig preserves, in some of the figs you add strawberry gelatin because it makes a great tasting strawberry preserves!! Guarantee you cannot tell the difference between regular strawberry preserves and the fig/strawberry kind, try it.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> I have two, a 'Turkey Fig' & a 'Texas Fig'. Both produce about the same & I can't tell the difference between the two...


Are they tasty? My Grandmother had two large trees in her yard in Houston back in the 70's that put out tons of big ol' golf ball size figs, we kids couldn't wait til' they ripened so could gobble em' up like candy. She's past on now, sure wish I knew what variety they were. My grandkids have never tasted fresh figs and its been a looooong time since I've tasted any.

If I tried to grow some fig trees, to get a good start, would it be wise to grow them in containers for now and keep them healthy and in the green house over winter then transplant them outside next spring?


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

baytownboy said:


> Whatever you do, make sure when you make regular fig preserves, in some of the figs you add strawberry gelatin because it makes a great tasting strawberry preserves!! Guarantee you cannot tell the difference between regular strawberry preserves and the fig/strawberry kind, try it.


Mmmmmm fig preserves! That's what I'm talkin' bout! :work:


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

I've got two brown turkey trees on our land by Needville. They're 10+ years old now and about 15 feet high. I have yet to see a fig on them. I don't think it is critters because I don't even see green ones. I've managed to do pretty well with everything I've tried down there except blue berries, pomegranats and figs. I've decided to just forget the blue berries and pomegranates, but I sure would like to get those figs trees to produce. If any of you are having luck with figs in the Houston area I would also like to hear your advice.

Fig preserves on a biscuit are powerful good!!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

It may be the soil, Farmer Jim.

In my area, the soils are very acidic and blueberries, pomegranates and figs all do very well. I have had problems with the figs freezing back when on occasion we get temps down into the low teens.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

RiverRat1962 said:


> ...
> If I tried to grow some fig trees, to get a good start, would it be wise to grow them in containers for now and keep them healthy and in the green house over winter then transplant them outside next spring?


Yes, I wouldn't plant them in the ground now....and would wait until about January or February to set them out.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Meadowlark. I'll try that and see how it works.


----------



## rthug (Aug 16, 2005)

I tried and tried to grow figs and never could get them to do anything. I went to a guys house one time and he had a huge tree. I asked him WTH. He told me the secret was to put them next to a fence. I came home and put one next to our deck hand rails. (Closest I could find to a fence) Last summer I had to dig that thing up cause it was taking over the deck. (Of course I killed it) I remember the one my Grandparents had when I was a kid. It was beside the pumphouse and was huge. I dont know if this is an old wives tail or any truth to it. Just sayin.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

RiverRat1962 said:


> Are they tasty? My grandkids have never tasted fresh figs and its been a looooong time since I've tasted any.
> 
> If I tried to grow some fig trees, to get a good start, would it be wise to grow them in containers for now and keep them healthy and in the green house over winter then transplant them outside next spring?


Both varieties we planted are very tasty and sweet!!! We normally make preserves with them (as Jim said, fantastic on biscuits!!!) although we also like them fresh off the tree... A couple of things I can tell you is to get some traps cause the ***** love them. If you don't currently have a **** problem, you will after planting the figs. Also don't let the dogs sample them, LOL. We have one that likes them so much that he will help himself to every one he can reach. You have to keep an eye on that boy!!!

About 6/7 years ago, figs had a really great year & one of the old timers brought us about 20 gallons off of his trees to make wine with. Let me tell you, that was the best wine we ever made!!!


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Fig wine.. Never heard of that, sounds tasty.

My neighbor from church told my wife about an organic farm across the river from me at Dolen, I looked it up on the Internet and called them and left a message because they were out in the field, the lady just called me back and told me they had 60 acres of blueberries and 30 acres of figs (all varieties).

She said the blueberry bushes are loaded down with berries and they're $2.50 lb pick your own.. the figs will be ready in a couple weeks.. I gotta go see this, I'm headed out the door right now to go check it out!

Here's the website for anyone that is close by and are interested...

http://www.jdorganicfarms.com/

They're also on facebook

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cleveland-TX/JD-Organic-Farms/119484344738458?v=wall#!/pages/Cleveland-TX/JD-Organic-Farms/119484344738458?v=info&ajaxpipe=1&__a=14


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, they were loaded down with blueberries, not quite as sweet as I expected but these will make a good cobbler. I'm taking my grandkids back with me next week and pick enough to make some jelly.

Their figs aren't ripe yet for two or three more weeks.


----------



## pescador1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Celest is a great yellow fig with a closed eye that keeps the beetles that sour figs out. This is a great tree for South Texas


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

There is another blueberry farm in Conroe. We went and picked about 25 pounds. It is $1.50 a pound. They should have them another month or so they say.

http://www.moorheadsblueberryfarm.com/

Tate


----------

